# Rewicking



## chamberlane (23/12/15)

I'm curious how other people's wicks look just before they replace them.

This is mine after about 16ml. I'm still waiting for wickless vaping to become a thing. Can't handle this shit.

I think I'm gonna go back to silica.

Tips? Tricks? Unavoidable part of vaping?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

Unavoidable part of vaping it seems... but the tank is the hassle changing wicks... switch to a BF squonker with a pull off BF dripper on top like a cyclone and changing wick is a piece of cake. I change wick everyday... 5-10 ml's. Luckily I vape menthol most of the time and it's doesn't gunk up the works...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> I'm curious how other people's wicks look just before they replace them.
> 
> This is mine after about 16ml. I'm still waiting for wickless vaping to become a thing. Can't handle this shit.
> 
> ...



Hi @chamberlane , that looks pretty normal to me for 16ml of juice. What juices did you vape through that wick?

I rewick my Lemo1 at about 20ml (4 or 5 tankfuls) and my wick looks similar
I am vaping a lightish coloured juice at lowish power of about 12-15W 

On my Reo/RM2 with NET tobacco, my wick looks even worse than that after just 5ml so I rewick after every bottle of about 5ml. It is a bit of a pain I will agree, but the taste on a new wick is worth it for me.

You could experiment with Ekowool or as you say silica - perhaps more life there - but i havent tried much with that.


----------



## blujeenz (23/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> I'm curious how other people's wicks look just before they replace them.
> 
> This is mine after about 16ml. I'm still waiting for wickless vaping to become a thing. Can't handle this shit.
> 
> ...



When I pull on the 1 half it breaks apart from being caramelised in the middle, dark juices wear them out quicker, unavoidable I figure, unless SS mesh rolled for a wick is any better.

Wickless vaping has been around for a while... mostly in Colorado, USA and its termed dabbing.


----------



## johan (23/12/15)

@chamberlane if that type of wick annoys you, get hold of Ekowool (the authentic stuff), as the best being ceramic is almost impossible to export from the USA. You can dry burn the coil with Ekowool (or ceramic)_ in situ_ without any burnt taste afters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chamberlane (23/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @chamberlane , that looks pretty normal to me for 16ml of juice. What juices did you vape through that wick?


Nothing dark.


blujeenz said:


> When I pull on the 1 half it breaks apart from being caramelised in the middle, dark juices wear them out quicker, unavoidable I figure, unless SS mesh rolled for a wick is any better.
> 
> Wickless vaping has been around for a while... mostly in Colorado, USA and its termed dabbing.


Yep I wonder what percentage of the discolouration is due to caramelisation from the juice vs scorching from the heat of the coil.


johan said:


> @chamberlane if that type of wick annoys you, get hold of Ekowool (the authentic stuff), as the best being ceramic is almost impossible to export from the USA. You can dry burn the coil with Ekowool (or ceramic)_ in situ_ without any burnt taste afters.


If you're talking about rxw, I tried it some months ago with angled coils etc but I couldn't enjoy it. I could give it another go.


----------



## johan (23/12/15)

Yip, was talking about Ready-X-Wick; the trick is to fully saturate with whatever juice after a dry burn, and let it stay for a couple of minutes before vaping. It also needs to "break in" for a good few ml of juice. I'm sure @Andre can give more/better advice _re_ the use of RXW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/15)

johan said:


> Yip, was talking about Ready-X-Wick; the trick is to fully saturate with whatever juice after a dry burn, and let it stay for a couple of minutes before vaping. It also needs to "break in" for a good few ml of juice. I'm sure @Andre can give more/better advice _re_ the use of RXW.


Spot on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (23/12/15)

johan said:


> Yip, was talking about Ready-X-Wick; the trick is to fully saturate with whatever juice after a dry burn, and let it stay for a couple of minutes before vaping. It also needs to "break in" for a good few ml of juice. I'm sure @Andre can give more/better advice _re_ the use of RXW.



@johan - Thanks for that info! @Andre - since ceramic / Ready-X-Wick can't be exported from the US, could you perhaps please point me in the direction of where I can get hold of Ekowool / something else that would be as similar as possible to ceramic locally? (I don't mind rewicking regularly with cotton all that much, but would like to try a longer lasting wicking material in one tank and I have faint memories of very good flavour with fruity juices on the old ceramic Aspire BVC coils). Thanks!


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

chamberlane said:


> I'm curious how other people's wicks look just before they replace them.
> 
> This is mine after about 16ml. I'm still waiting for wickless vaping to become a thing. Can't handle this shit.
> 
> ...


Any luck w/ the Scottish Roll?


----------



## yuganp (24/12/15)

It all depends on the wicking material you use and the juice.

For example I use a REO at 0.5ohm with ekowool
Current build with a diy menthol more than 600ml before I need to change. Most commercial juices or blends that have a sweetener or a net will make change coils/wick sooner.

With rayon, I will change menthols at 20mls vs 10mls for desserts vs 5mls for nets. It all depends on what you using and how lazy you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

yuganp said:


> It all depends on the wicking material you use and the juice.
> 
> For example I use a REO at 0.5ohm with ekowool
> Current build with a diy menthol more than 600ml before I need to change. Most commercial juices or blends that have a sweetener or a net will make change coils/wick sooner.
> ...



Your 20ml menthol, 10ml dessert, 5ml NET is exactly what I am experiencing with Rayon/Cotton @yuganp 
Menthols and fruity menthols for the win 
Festive season greetings @yuganp !


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> @johan - Thanks for that info! @Andre - since ceramic / Ready-X-Wick can't be exported from the US, could you perhaps please point me in the direction of where I can get hold of Ekowool / something else that would be as similar as possible to ceramic locally? (I don't mind rewicking regularly with cotton all that much, but would like to try a longer lasting wicking material in one tank and I have faint memories of very good flavour with fruity juices on the old ceramic Aspire BVC coils). Thanks!


Just recently @vaalboy could not get proper Ekowool from the local vendors, but one of the members sent him some. I too have some here, which I could ship to you (no charge). Just PM me your names, postal address and cell phone number. Bear in mind that this type of wicking material is not suited to most tanks and it likes to stay straight - so could work for vertical coils and in drippers where one could do either vertical or slanted builds.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (24/12/15)

Andre said:


> Just recently @vaalboy could not get proper Ekowool from the local vendors, but one of the members sent him some. I too have some here, which I could ship to you (no charge). Just PM me your names, postal address and cell phone number. Bear in mind that this type of wicking material is not suited to most tanks and it likes to stay straight - so could work for vertical coils and in drippers where one could do either vertical or slanted builds.


@Andre - thank you very much for the very kind offer! I will send you a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------

